# Best time of year for Redfish?



## CurtisJet

When's the best time of year to catch bull reds in the Orange Beach to Pensacola area? I know in South Louisiana they run in the fall and people catch lots of them as they return inshore from the Gulf (at least I think that's what's going on.) I want to plan a trip sometime this fall and wonder what we could target and when. Labor Day to Thanksgiving is the window, and I'm sure it changes a lot during that time. Any advice for a Mississippi boy?

-Curtis


----------



## Fiver

Dixie Bar isn't all that far from Orange Beach, and bull reds hold in that area year-long....In late November, they should be very concentrated around Dixie Bar. You can google Dixie Bar or search for it on this forum and find some good information. I'll let all of the Pensacola natives speak for the P'cola area, but three mile bridge should be holding large redfish by late November maybe..?


----------



## pb&jellyfish

I don't know much about the dixie bar, but in Pensacola, Fall is probably the best time to get into some huge schools of bull reds. I saw the biggest schools of them in the middle of November.


----------



## Ultralite

if you fish from land, ft morgan, ft. pickens, ala pnt. oct, nov when the cold fronts start coming through...


----------



## Ocean Man

Late Oct-Nov Pensacola Pass at night. Lots of Bull Reds to be had but also a lot of boats targeting them.


----------



## pb&jellyfish

So does anyone have any theories on why the redfish are so thick near the pass during those months? They can be caught in the bay year round, so it does make a whole lot of sense. I think I'm missing something though.


----------



## JoeZ

They (the bigger breeding stock) gather to spawn.

It's like a herd of Hoovers, they'll eat anything and everything when they get thick like that. Caught them on strips of t-shirts and rags on bare hooks after we ran out of things to throw at them.


----------



## true-king

> *Ocean Man (8/12/2009)*Late Oct-Nov Pensacola Pass at night. Lots of Bull Reds to be had but also a lot of boats targeting them.


:withstupid That's a really good place to fish for them and they get pretty concentrated. Also, if you're into sight fishing you can find some huge schools of them in the middle of the bay/on the beaches in the day time. Nothing like the sight of hundreds of bull reds on the surface at once tearing up the water.


----------



## Glastronix

We slay 'em at night as soon as it starts to cool off, until it starts getting hot again. They were thick from October until the begining of may last season.


----------



## CCC

Ohhhhhhh yea, I bought a boat STRICTLY for this purpose, come on NOVEMBER !


----------



## Charlie2

Redfish congregate in the Passes to spawn.



They spawn in the Pass and let the tides sweep the embryo up into the Bays to mature.



You will find that most 'Bull Reds' are, in fact, female. C2


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends

At Fort Morgan in Oct / Nov, do you ever find any "upper slot" reds mixed in with the bulls? 

Bulls are fun to catch, but I prefer to keep/eat the reds under 26".

Any experience from the group on this?


----------



## SolarFlare

Like many have said, late October thru November and yes it is the Spawning season. and at night time,I don't think you can beat the 3-mile bridge!

And like they said, they're hungry, not like the finicky slots we fishshallow water for!

Why not give John Rivers a call, and let him take you one day to show you the ropes! Here's a trip John andI did last year on my boat.... *John's # **850-341-9816*

*These pics are from Pensacola Pass and if you're looking for Condo nearby, I've got one at the beach for rent, send me a PM!*





















*John and i with a double hook up!*


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

How is the new fishing pier going to affect the boaters that target the 3 mile bridge area. Aside from it being a sore eye while driving across the bridge now since it is taller than the 3 mile bridge. from reading posts last winter it seemed this was a targeted side of the bridge to fish??


----------



## pb&jellyfish

> *FISHBOXFULL (8/18/2009)*How is the new fishing pier going to affect the boaters that target the 3 mile bridge area. Aside from it being a sore eye while driving across the bridge now since it is taller than the 3 mile bridge. from reading posts last winter it seemed this was a targeted side of the bridge to fish??




I think my lucky piling is now blocked by the new pier, but there is a lot of bridge to fish. It's really a good thing to have that pier back in action for the people that don't want a boat, can't be on a boat, or can't afford a boat. That old bridge got some serious use. Too bad these people have to pay for a fishing licenses now. I'm a pretty young guy, but it seems like I have already lived through the good ol' days. That is kinda off subject, but yeah, November is something to look forward to. I'm getting my ugliest, rustiest lures ready, because like Joe said, they will bite anything.


----------



## Glastronix

There are plenty of spots that hold fish on the bridge, the fishing peir shouldn't be a big concern...Whenis itscheduled to open?


----------



## Baitcaster

I've caught some big reds off the skyscraper in the middle of winter . there's been times when I was the only one out there , i'd bring a lawn chair and fish right at the end .


----------



## Snatch it

My favorite spot is the pensacola pass point at fort pickens! We take our wives out there in Oct. And Nov. Throw a big piece of fresh cut mullet out and it is a guarantee hook up! Bundle up though a north wind can be COLD!!!


----------

